# What are your favorite NH trainers that you've learned a LOT from?



## GoldenGlory (Jul 9, 2015)

*The reason I'm asking is because* I am looking for horse training instructional DVDs. DVDs that include everything from groundwork that builds respect & suppleness & carries over under saddle, to different gaits & transitions and stopping and control exercises...along with common problems caused by rider and horse and how to solve them. Also ones that teach you how to refine and advance your horse and your horsemanship.
I like Clinton Anderson, Buck Brannaman,Tommy Garland,& Carson James.
I've been looking at Clinton Anderson's Fundamental Kit but that's extremely pricey. 
I was also looking at 7 Clinics Series by Buck B., but I haven't been able to find what it's about. Anybody care to tell me?
Carson James sells simple DVDs too, & I'm not sure about Tommy Garland.
SO out of all these, which do you prefer? What trainers have you learned from? Have you seen any good trainers' DVDs that teach groundwork, under-saddle exercises, and exercises to teach suppleness, control, respect, and confidence to both rider & horse? 
Thanks in Advance!


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Ryan Gingerich
1) train no more than 7 repetitions in a single training session of a new concept
2) training or retraining to the bit using a soft cotton lead rope as the "headstall and bit"

Clinton Anderson
1) always ask with light pressure FIRST
2) reward the slightest try
3) don't let a horse crowd your personal space, bc they will abuse it
4) ground train first, and retrain with ground training whenever your horse isn't listening BEFORE you step into the saddle and are more vulnerable
5) use the halter and lead first to train your horse to give to the bit
6) when ground training, point with the lead to tell your horse the direction and to yield the HQ's
7) Give your (nervous) horse a heart attack every day, and your horse will become calmer and listen to you as the herd leader
Buy his book for ~$20.00
http://www.amazon.com/Clinton-Ander...sr=1-1&keywords=clinton+anderson+horsemanship

Julie Goodnight
1) Every time you mount your horse in one training session, your horse believes that is it a new ride
2) Training to stand still is the prerequisite to ground tying

Dennis Reis
ride the gait. It works with green horses, too and shows you just how sensitive you horse really is.

ALL of them
1) Stop the training session when your horse has become relaxed and obedient, and is watching you for the next command.
2) Stop and let the horse THINK about what you are asking of him. He will relax, drop his head, chew, cock a back leg--all signs of submission.

Probably more, but I'd have to think about it. =D


----------



## GoldenGlory (Jul 9, 2015)

Thank you. Corporal :smile: I've just recently heard of Dennis Reis!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

My horse was my best teacher. He taught me how to really listen to him and to provide the leadership he was desperately seeking. It had shown itself as fear and erratic behavior. Unless you've been working for horses for years, it's easy to think you are doing as in a video when you may be missing subtleties


----------



## Joel Reiter (Feb 9, 2015)

I don't care for the term Natural Horsemanship. I have learned a lot from (in chronological order) John Lyons, Monty Roberts, Pat Parelli, Charles Wilhelm, Clinton Anderson, Julie Goodnight, Stacy Westfall, Craig Cameron, Ruben Villasenor, Ken McNabb, Richard Winters, and Mark Rashid, among others. I look forward to the chance to see Chris Cox live.

Anderson, Winters, and Rashid are my favorites. If I had to pick one to hang out with for a day it would be Winters, no contest. What a nice guy.

When it comes to recommending video, you can't do better than Clinton Anderson's fundamental series. Yes, the price is high, but keep in mind it's almost 30 HOURS long. And this is the third generation of his material, so it is highly refined to be the most clear and helpful to beginners. You can usually get a big discount by buying on Black Friday.


----------



## Skipsfirstspike (Mar 22, 2010)

I just bought the 7 Clinics with Buck!
Haven't finished them all, but I am loving it so far.
In a nutshell, it is all about pressure and release, and how to get your horse soft, getting your horse to respect you while in turn you respect your horse. 
It is great because the riders in the clinics come from all disciplines.. there are young and old, western and English. The lady who intros the disks is a dressage rider, and she can't say enough good about Buck.
There are no gimmick or products you 'need' for your horse, just a halter and lead, and a snaffle bridle with your choice of saddle.
I have seen results with my horse using Buck's techniques in one single session. I would recommend 7 Clinics for sure.
I found my set on a local facebook horse tack sale group for $150 Canadian, I think it sells on the Buck website for $200 US


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

do you know enough already that you are looking to learn more and improve in certain areas, or are you looking for someone to lay out a step by step course for you, then ,aybe Clinton .Anderson would make things all tidy for you.


----------



## GoldenGlory (Jul 9, 2015)

Thanks all!
Tinyliny, I am looking to go back to the basics, (I do know some basics, but I feel they are not solid... I need to have something trust-worthy to fall back on, and learn from) and move on from there. I would like to have a step-by-step course, yes.


----------

